# WHY IS THE WORLD STILL TURNING?



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

*Why is the World still turning?*

Why is the world still turning?
When inside I have died
There are people smiling
Happiness in their stride

But my world it has stopped turning
As my period showed up today
My embies didn't make it
They didn't want to stay!

How come motherhood has eluded me?
I would welcome it god knows
I wish I knew the answer
Would grab it with both hands

Worse things do happen
I for one know that
But why is it so hard
Suppose I should be happy with my lot

Try telling that to anyone
Whose dream it is to be..
A mother, pure and simple
That's all!
Just let us be!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

What lovely words


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Lovely poem June, did you write it ?

pam xx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Thank you, yes I wrote it yesterday after getting BFN.  

Hope not depressed anyone.......does sound very sad!!!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

you haven't depressed me hun, i think you have summed up a lot of peoples feelings  

here's a hug   for you 

pam xx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi hunny

Ur poem was very touching i once was in ur situation and it feels awful and it hurts and u cant understand why everyone else is still getting on with there life.  Try and stay strong honey i know its hard but u have to keep believing in yourself.  My 2nd attempt worked i was very lucky but my 1st attempt failed and it can feel very cruel it took me 5 months to funtion properly again so i realise how hard it is.
My DP use to say to me your day will come u just have to be patient and it use to sometimes not help but when i think back its so true ur day will come but u must stay believing.  I use to say a prey every night before i went to sleep and i really believe that my dreams were heard, dont forget there are lots of dreams that need to be heard and one night or day ur dream will be heard.

Hope it helps a little. xxxxx

loads of love shye xxxxxxxx


----------

